# Genetics



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm trying to understand how this works. There are some goats in our AG barn that there owners never run them or take them out til the day of the show. Others who run there goats everyday. The ones that never come out of there cages are full and buff and the ones that are ran everyday just don't seem to fill out and yet the ones that never come out of there cages get grand champion? What seems to be the key? I just don't get some of these kids that do all this hard work running there goats everyday and the ones that just stay in there cages seem to always win. Is it genetics?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Interesting question! Is it genetics or politics?
Or is there a difference in the way they are fed?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The judge doesn't look at the genetics of the goat before placing them, they have no idea what herd the goats are out of or anything like that when the kids walk their goats around the ring. So they aren't being placed on personal preference of pedigree by the judge. But with the genetics, yes, they are very important, if they don't have the genetic potential to be big meat goats, they will never be big goats no matter how much food you give them. 
So they do have to have good genetics and lots of food to grow big.
Some of the goats that are exercised a lot everyday are very lean, and sometimes they are not very meaty because they are running all their fat and bodyweight off. Goats that are exercised a lot need more grain than the others as well.

The goats I have that don't do much, are always the biggest, they have more meat and coverage on them, than the ones that run around during the day.
The goats that are exercised more, may have also had a shorter show clip than the heavier ones, making them look even smaller. The smaller goats could also have been younger or from slower growing lines, again, that's where genetics come into play.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well said, Lacie!


----------



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

This makes a lot of sense. So, what should one look for or what bloodline should you look for to have a meat goat like this?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That can vary a lot, your best bet is to see the parents, and ask what the growth on them and their kids were. Since some adult boers are huge as adults, but they may have taken 5 years to get there.
What bloodlines are in your area, if you know?


----------



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm in Texas, I wish I new my bloodline but I really don't know that much?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Are your goats registered? If so what are their ABGA numbers and we can see what kind of pedigree they have and try to pick some bloodlines that would complement yours.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Totally agree with little bits. 

Genetically, some goats are definitely better than others. However, if you're running a goat, regardless of its genetic background, you better know what you're doing and why.

First and foremost, the more exercise, the more calories needed to maintain weight. So, if you're trying to grow your wether, you either feed it a lot more Or don't exercise it until it starts to mature. The latter makes more since. Once the wether starts to mature and is close to his ideal weight and cover then exercise can help give you an edge in the ring, but it has to be done correctly.

Just my opinion.....

I like to compare showstock to athletes. Long distance runners are very lean with thin muscling, while sprinters are bulky and stout. They train completely different. You should train for bulk. Short sprints Or walking up hills will tone and build muscle. Over exercising will shave off muscle and cover.


----------



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is that the tag on there ear? I am learning all this and having to pick everything up from the Internet but it can get very frustrating because there is so much information. I can get it tomorrow because we are tagging in. I will post it here and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If they have papers from a registry, they will have their own registration number printed on their papers.
If they don't have papers, then there is no way of telling what their bloodlines are


----------



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

No, I don't think they are registered. I spoke to the breeder and she said they are boer goats that come from true heart and menger Creek farms.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, they have really nice goats, so your does should have no problem producing big bone, big genetics, and a good growth, if they a bred to a buck that is like that.
Could you get them bred to their bucks?

Eggs, 2dox, agnew, caprioles, sunshine, circle r, and several others are all good herds.


----------



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

We have 2 and they do look like some of them. You know, sometimes you just walk through the barn and feel like others look better than yours. I am always observing and trying to see what is different. But I do now understand what you say as far as growth.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

> The judge doesn't look at the genetics of the goat before placing them, they have no idea what herd the goats are out of or anything like that when the kids walk their goats around the ring. So they aren't being placed on personal preference of pedigree by the judge.


Though a judge doesn't look at the genetics of a goat prior to placing them...some judges do know whose goats belong to who and I will say, that does effect some judge's placements. It's not right and is unethical, but it does happen sometimes sadly. I'm sure with 4H type situations and youth shows, it doesn't happen as often as it does in open type shows. At least I hope not.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Though a judge doesn't look at the genetics of a goat prior to placing them...some judges do know whose goats belong to who and I will say, that does effect some judge's placements. It's not right and is unethical, but it does happen sometimes sadly. I'm sure with 4H type situations and youth shows, it doesn't happen as often as it does in open type shows. At least I hope not.


Yep. It happens at 4H also.


----------

